#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 獸裝裁縫室 >  > [其他] Skyprofursuits毛毛工作室對想做毛毛卻又遲遲不敢動手製作的後進們的一些話

## Owla

在逛FA時看到的Skyprofursuits毛毛工作室的一些話，感覺對新手頗有助益，便轉貼過來了。




If your feeling like your suits are just not worth it or crappy just take a look at where I started and where I am now.
如果你覺得你的毛毛裝是一文不值或做的很爛，請看看我第一件毛毛和現在的毛毛。

Yes I know people can pick on you for crappy suits but take that as advice to build an even better suit and even a better one after that.
沒錯，我知道人們會挑剔你蹩腳的毛毛裝，但請把這些批評當作你的動力，去做出一件比這件更好的毛毛裝。

I was picked on believe me! But I'm so glad I had that! Because if it was not for the people to point out stuff, I would have not improved and would have not been driven to prove people wrong. That yes. I can make a good suit.
相信我，我也曾經被批評過！但我很高興我曾經被批評！因為如果沒有人指出我的缺點，我將無法改善也不能證明他們是錯的。那就是我也能做出好的毛毛裝！

Remember you will always improve with every suit you make. :3
請記住，你親手做的下一件永遠會比現有的更進步。：3

by
Skyprofursuits.com

出處：http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8151919/

----------


## アマテウス大神

看到這位老師第一次的作品，我頓時信心大增啊XD

----------


## 幻貓

簡單來說就是熟能生巧、精益求精
因為是自己在乎的事物，所以會盡力追求自己心目中的完美，可以適用在任何目標上

我看過獵豹老師翻譯的「獸裝製作書」其中有一句講說
「每一次做獸裝，即便有別人看不到的暇疵，製作人自己仍是會很在意」XD

----------


## Owla

> 我看過獵豹老師翻譯的「獸裝製作書」其中有一句講說
> 「每一次做獸裝，即便有別人看不到的暇疵，製作人自己仍是會很在意」XD


這非常中肯啊!做毛首先會求外表.之後才求內部.

而就算外部已經不錯了.作者可能還是會想:這邊仍不合己意.啊.那邊好像有點馬虎...等等

所以基本上是不會有所謂完美的作品出現.對作者本身尤其如此.

一個好的創作者的創作歷程.有的只是不斷進步&發現新問題的無盡循環...

這點.做毛毛裝.畫圖.寫作...等等.一切事物都是如此.

而在追尋目標的同時.也別忘了享受其中的過程與學習此項技藝的初衷.

----------


## 菜鳥

我覺得這些話實在是講得非常中肯
因為我在製作獸頭時曾經失敗過好幾次
但是,因為這些話,讓我有毅力去完成我的獸頭
所以我非常佩服作者講的這些話 :jcdragon-cool: 
沒有批評,就沒有改進的方向,大家應該都知道吧 :wuffer_wink:

----------

